# Birthday Distance



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

A little shot I shot with my shooter on my Birthday.
Get some!!!!






As always, thanks for lookin'!

Oh and here's proof if you need it. My wife walked down to the mailbox with me.





Arigato.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very entertaining and a great shot!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Sean said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks, Sean!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy Birdday Cap... I hope your saintly wife and boys treated you to a great day...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Happy Birdday Cap... I hope your saintly wife and boys treated you to a great day...


Thanks, Pawpaw.
She bought me a new Twain book. It's a 5 novel collection with gilded pages.
He's probably my favorite author. His work never gets old.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

treefork said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


20 minutes before I get crowned.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

happy birthday you funny f ucker


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> happy birthday you funny f ucker


Mahalo, censor dodger!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

happy birthday !
.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Not the seersucker suit!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice shooting Cap. 38 still young!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Happy Bday.. don:t forget to thank your parents

NIce shot and vid

LGD


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Cap, really enjoy your vids...keep shootin


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Happy Birthday Cap, really enjoy your vids...keep shootin


You too, Stinger.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> don:t forget to thank your parents
> 
> LGD


 Thanks, LGD. .
[/quote]

hey, I ain't yo daddy!?? HA! See what I did there? I sooo fun knee


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i forgot to ask ... are you going to shoot at the birthday candle flames, with your pfs of course, instead of blowing them out ? now that would be one he!! of a vid !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations for the shot and happy birthday!!!
Very crazy videos!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bud and a great shot too! That is just about the quietest street I ever saw! One car came down that road-so cool! ( for me anyway! ) Flatband


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

"live the dream!" lol. Nice shot cap and happy birthday


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.

LGD, you're too young to be my daddy. And not mean enough. (a good thing)

Imperial, I got no cake, just a basket of fried rock shrimp and a few shots of whiskey.

Quercus, you got that right! Stone cold crazy.

FB, it was quiet until we moved in. I had to burn down the woods. The squirrels were provoking me.

Brandon, every day, buddy! It's not hard to do when you live in Paradise.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice shot! Happy birthday capnjoe!....I think I should go have a beer in your honor, sir.....yep, I'm on it, I won't let you down.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> Nice shot! Happy birthday capnjoe!....I think I should go have a beer in your honor, sir.....yep, I'm on it, I won't let you down.


Have two, they're small.


----------

